# Vent and ramble Thats not a full GSD



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Grrr, SO we took Baya out around campus because its parents weekend and lots of families and people around and of course she loved it and everyone had to come see her. Well she is still ppl shy so she would run up to them then back away when they went to pet her (sigh) but then warm up to them and ignore them, she really just likes to see who it is then sit by us, shes not into interacting with the ppl for very long. But she was doing really good so we were happy we gave ppl treats to feed her and it was doing good but she still shied away at first. But the point of this post is about two women we ran into on the way back to the car. I am soo tired of ppl saying Baya is not a full blooded german shepherd (the two women and some other ppl we ran into). I wouldn't mind if they were just commenting but no it turns into a lecture when you try to correct them. German shepherds aren't fluffy, german shepherds ears stand straight up, german shepherds aren't that black







Its one thing to disagree with someone but why would insist on argueing that shes mixed, how rude. Clearly these ppl don't know anything about GSD's and one girl was trying to say she worked at a vet clinic so she would know. Even when we try to explain her mom had long hair ("but didn't you know german shepherds can't have long hair") her ears are going up but they are born floppy and go up as they grow up (she turns to her friend, GSD's are born w/straight ears, that dog will probably have floppy ears like that the rest of its life)







So we turn to leave, why does she shy away like that when we try to pet her head (accusing voice) SO tempting to be like "Because we just got done beating her obviously can't you tell shes terrified of us" but that wouldn't do any good so we just try to explain shes shy and we are working on it (we had run out of treats to give her) they just exchanged "that look" and shook their heads, so we told them she was thristy and had to go.







I just get so frustrated with people who think they know better, I may be 22 but I'm not retarded and almost half of the advice ppl give is rediculous or makes no sense! Why does everyone always have to put their 2 cents in in a way that is not appreciated?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just nod and go "Mhm".
They'll leave.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll sarcastically say 'It's becuase you're young and therefore cannot know any better. You must have been duped by a breeder who wanted to make some money off their mutt's puppies.'

I have heard a bunch of condescending crap about my working line dogs. Once I was in the show ring with my bi-colored DDR Luther, I heard a woman tell her friend 'Oh he's got an ILP. He's not purebred. Look how black he is!' To which I responded, you aren't familiar with working line shepherds are you?

I've learned shut them down with an equally condescending tack. The one I really hate is 'S/He is so small'. No, no they aren't, they're actually correct for the standard and we tend to supersize them in this country. It really shuts them down if the person has a bit of a pudge you can look at when you say super size.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You know, it is scary how many "experts" are out there that have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm with Jenn. I get irritated easily when they start telling me all about my dog and snappy so I shut them down early. I'm told I have a "you can just die look" and it tends to intimidate ppl. *L* I saw it on DD's face when she was about 3 and thought it was hysterical!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I get that al the time with Izzy. She's so small she must be a puppy, and what's she mixed with? I usually say that she's in the breed standard for a female and that she's a show champion. Most people just nod and go away.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12I get that al the time with Izzy. She's so small she must be a puppy, and what's she mixed with? I usually say that she's in the breed standard for a female and that she's a show champion. Most people just nod and go away.


Yes









I usually say in an amazed voice "Really? Gee his/her reg'd papers say she's purebred!" That has a way of shutting them up.

People look at Loki because he's black so he HAS to be part Lab. Then they get this stupid look like I was duped into buying a mixed dog and thinking it was a GSD. I had one idiot come up and say does he swim? When I said yes he turned to his friend and said "yupe I knew it was part lab" GRRRRRR


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

If I see a Black GSD, I will say COOL! A black GSD. The owner then usually laughs and tells me I am one of a very few that knows. 

When I took Sophie, the coatie Bi Color to walk on the Cayce Riverfront Park walk ONLY ONE person out of HUNDREDS knew what she was. I asked people what they thought she was. I am glad she got a family with children, but I still miss taking her to the park. 

Powell


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been told I have a wolf hybrid. I've been told I have a mix. I've been told I have a Belgian Shepherd. I even had a little girl proclaim to her mother I have a werewolf. I've had people wanting to genuinely argue with me after I tell them he's a German working line dog and this is a very normal color for the breed to which I say "his papers say otherwise" and after they insist on arguing I laugh and say "if you say so" as I walk away. It's not worth getting worked up over. My dog is who he is and an ignorant person's opinion does not change that. At the end of the day I have a story to tell and that's it, no skin off my back.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

werewolf??? rofl at least that's a new one!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Ears born straight up??? Now that would not be fun. the cute part is ears going every which way and big paws and then....they turn into GSD's








Seriously, 10 yrs ago, when I saw a smallish Sable at the OB class, I didnt think it was really a real GSD, being on a GSD board, I learned all the different types and looks. but I wouldnt have said anything to the guy!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

jesusica: People are def crazy, I like the werewolf comment from the girl







maybe I'll start telling ppl thats what she is. 

Crabby: didn't you know labs are the only ones that no how to swim DUH









SunCzarina: Haha I bet half of it is just age, seriously when are people going to stop thinking that your dumb as a door knob until your over 30? 

Castlemaid: It really is scary, it makes me doubt everyone I talk to, I have met soo many pl who are just convinced that their word is law and they are never wrong, even if they don't know anything about the subject.

Powell: Haha I just don't know how anyone could mistake a black GSD for a lab or anything else, they look like a GSD just black, haha sad sad ppl

Jax08: I am def learning to master the death look









APBTLove: I will be applying that tactic next time!

Shepherdmom12: I don't understand why people always think a GSD has to be huge! It just shows the level of ignorance


ONE Of these days I will learn how to multiquote till then sorry









Normally it doesn't bother me and I just laugh it off but if you want to try to push the point when your clueless it just rubs me wrong. Ignorance is everywhere.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

> Quote:Ignorance is everywhere.


That's for sure!

The average Joe has watched some Animal Planet and is therefore now . . . AN EXPERT!









I saw a stunning red and black long coat GSD a few days ago. I watched as some guy looked at the dog from a few angles and then came up to the owners and asked if it was a collie mix. 

I've had to explain that my dog is a purebred GSD and not a mutt, all because he's sable!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

_People look at Loki because he's black so he HAS to be part Lab. Then they get this stupid look like I was duped into buying a mixed dog and thinking it was a GSD. I had one idiot come up and say does he swim? When I said yes he turned to his friend and said "yupe I knew it was part lab" GRRRRRR _

According to Chance's adoption papers, he's a Labrador mix. I've had people ask me if he's got Lab in him too and they always point out his liver nose/coat as the reason for asking.









A lot of people actually think Chance is a purebred and are always quick to comment on how "tiny" he is. (Around 21-22in and 48lb) Even if I tell them he's got Kelpie in him they'll go on to tell me about their cousins friends brothers 120+lb German Shepherd who was this tall. *raises hand to about Great Dane height*

Chance has also been mistaken for a wolf by younger kids.

I'd just laugh it off and walk away from anyone who wanted to disagree with you. It's your dog and you know what he is.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't been lucky enough to really argue with anyone yet, but I sure hear some funny opinions. I do get quizzical looks sometimes when I say that, yes my dog is a purebred GSD. (I have yet to figure out why this is important to anyone). Children often ask their parents if that is "a wolf that girl is walking." I gave her the middle name of Coyote when she was still very small and actually looked more like a bear, but she does look more coyote-like now and yesterday a kid in the store told his mom that she must be a coyote. So I guess I named her well.









I get plenty of well-meaning (?) advice from strangers though. I have been instructed by one man to feed her everything off my plate but especially a lot of sugar, so she will grow big. And a woman a few weeks ago advised me that if I ever need to hit my dog, not to hit her hips because that could cause problems with her legs. Good to know...

I wouldn't have recognized a black or long-haired GSD before coming to this board, but I wouldn't have argued with its owner either!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, sorry guys but maybe I added to this problem of non-educated people during times when Anton was a puppy and I was hanging out next to playgrounds for his socializing (every day, even made some friends with new moms LOL). 

After I realized that concerned mothers were not eager to allow their kids to play with a black German shepherd I started telling that he was part black lab part shepherd. I must tell you it worked like a charm, he became the most popular puppy on those playgrounds, even met just a week old baby, and if any children were known to be afraid of dogs then he was the ultimate puppy to meet in the first place.

Instead of being frustrated I turned the situation to my advantage. Kids in the neighborhood are still running to us to pet Anton every time they see us around, and I don't feel bad for my little lie.

About ignorant people, well, I decided that I have my dogs for myself, not for pleasing every person we are running into, and it made my life so much easier.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

To much TV! The Blk. & Tan is the normal so the TV and Decals say... People only learn what they see! Educate, how? They see a "Rin-Tin-Tin" only. All others must be mixes.?? Unless they change the pictures of just the saddle GSD, people will never learn how many different varieties there are of the breed.. Even shows don't show the long hairs, sables, blacks, Why???


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am only 24 years old and people try to lecture me all the time in the case of Stark.

He is extremely dark and peole always comment about his pedigree, "isn't he suppose to have a saddle?".. ugh. Then you explain about the different patterns, colours, etc. and they look at you like your retarded.

Trust me, I know exactly how you feel! Just walk away, it saves your energy and gets the point across.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Metalsmith
> I saw a stunning red and black long coat GSD a few days ago. I watched as some guy looked at the dog from a few angles and then came up to the owners and asked if it was a collie mix.



A woman we ran into a few weeks ago at the park asked me if Bianca was a Collie.







Several kids have called her a wolf too. I'm used to people mistaking breeds since I used to own a red Golden Retriever. I always had people commenting on my 'Irish Setter' or saying she MUST be a mix with Irish Setter, she could NOT be pure Golden... When she got older I had a few people comment on her face (white face.) One cashier at Petsmart asked what breed she was, when I said Golden they said "Oh I didn't know they could have light faces like that..." I said "She's older...senior dogs often go white like that." I was really surprised someone would not know that!


But a Collie? Really?












The comments on the OP's puppy-- I would tell them to look up German Shepherds online, they would quickly see that they are born with floppy ears and that they can have long hair and be different colors.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My girl Abby looks a lot like the pup in Chicagocanine's post above, and I still get all sorts of stupid questions and comments from people. We've gotten all of the below and then some!

"She's too small for a German Shepherd."
"They don't come in that color."
"Why does it have long fur? Is it mixed with Collie?"
"At what age do their hips go bad?"
"She's way too skinny. What are you feeding?"

My personal favorite ... we were in old town Alexandria, VA and a little girl came up to me and asked, "Excuse me, is that a FOX?"

It gets even worse when we have both the pups out at the same time. At that point we get, "What a lovely GSD (pointing to Abby). What's the other one (pointing to Ronja) mixed with?" or "I've never seen a GSD with such an odd coloring." (Referring to Ronja, our Malinois.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just today:

"What kind of German shepherd is that?"
"A purebred one." (I was feeling like a wise














)

I went on to say that she's a longcoat, which is why she looks different.

"Is that what happens when you don't groom them?"
"Um, no."


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

It's always interesting to me to read these kinds of posts, because I rarely have anyone question what my GSD's are. I've had a few over the years ask me if Trick is mixed, as she's a very dark (some tan though) girl. I haven't had Tazer out a lot, and she's a small sable, so maybe more people would question her lineage.

It's the chows that people question me on. Mostly it's "what kind of dog IS that??" but I have had people come up to my vehicle when I'm traveling with the dogs and (seriously) ask me if I had bear cubs in my van. The little black chow did look very "bearish" when she was younger and before I clipped her coat. And since I have chows at the lighter end of the spectrum, I do get an occasional person who wants to tell me that they must be MINI chows, because real chows are much larger (unfortunately the overly-heavy chow became popular and people expect heavy heads, huge bodies and bad temperaments). 

Of course, when they meet my girls they're completely blown away by their calm sweetness, and then they want a chow (which I discourage unless you're really willing to search for a good breeder and then spend umpteen hours socializing and training).

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerrawerewolf??? rofl at least that's a new one!


A couple weeks ago I was brushing Elsa along a popular hiking/canoeing/biking trail/waterway and these 2 kids were standing there. Out of the corner of my eye, I could see that one was very interested, while the other was cowering behind his dad's leg. The quizzical ones says "why are you scared of that dog? Is it because it is a wolf dog?" I just had to smile. You really can't get mad at little kids...I kind of think it's cute when they "call it like they see it."

I've had several people ask if Elsa is a mix because she "isn't colored like a Shepherd". One said that her actual GSD mix has "coloring more like a Shepherd than Elsa does." She was nice enough after I explained that she's the quintessential working-line GSD color (even though we really don't know where she came from







--it gets the point accross)...oohhhh! Light bulb. Another woman was insistent about the same thing and was being annoyed, so I said she's te quintessential GSD color that does bite work........I just got the big eyes after that.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

At least your comments are still within the realm of "dog." I'm always asked if my dog is a: 

hyena
dingo
coyote
wolf
jackal 
fox

Where would I have gotten a hyena in the middle of Baltimore city??


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've gotten Jackyl before too...seriously??


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Virginia, I want to know where your 100% GSD learned to use a laptop? 

Mine are proficient on a desktop, but none of them have ever managed to master a laptop well -- something about the keys being in different spots, and the keyboard being smaller. 

At least, that's what they tell me when large packages from Activedogs, DrsFosterandSmith and other websites "accidently" arrive.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

these are halrious stories, i'm glad that I'm not the only one. 
I love the idea that GSD's w/long coats are the ones that aren't groomed







Thats too funny. And really a Jackle or a Hyena, I would just have to tell them yes in that case!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I`m asked from time to time about Max, "is he a real GSD"? my reply is no, hes a cheap knock from China


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually Virginia, what colour IS your dog? He looks brindle in that picture . . .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

KenK, love your response.









Everyone asks how old Rafi is b/c they assume he's a gsd puppy. They are really puzzled when I tell them he's not a gsd...or at least not a pb one. And try teaching people how to say malinois. Everyone says malawhat?









My friend has a LH gsd and his hair is VERY long. People often ask if he's a wolf.









I say he's a grizzly bear:


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomVirginia, I want to know where your 100% GSD learned to use a laptop?
> 
> Mine are proficient on a desktop, but none of them have ever managed to master a laptop well -- something about the keys being in different spots, and the keyboard being smaller.
> 
> At least, that's what they tell me when large packages from Activedogs, DrsFosterandSmith and other websites "accidently" arrive.


He was brought up on laptops! He hates the desktop; he'd much rather lounge around and spread his hair all over my bed than hurt his back sitting in a chair.












> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidActually Virginia, what colour IS your dog? He looks brindle in that picture . . .


Good eye! He is brindle on his legs and head, but the fur on his body is ringed with a bunch of different colors, so I guess that would be sable? He's not a pure GSD, we think he's a GSD/Dutchie mix, based on the educated guesses of our SchH trainer and having seen his 3 siblings, two of which looked exactly like him, and a third all black with the white chest.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> Everyone asks how old Rafi is b/c they assume he's a gsd puppy. They are really puzzled when I tell them he's not a gsd...or at least not a pb one. And try teaching people how to say malinois. Everyone says malawhat?


That reminds me of the time I saw a guy at a pet holiday fair with a Laekenois puppy. He came up to the booth where I was volunteering and I asked him if that was a Belgian Laekenois. He was really excited/surprised that someone actually recognized the breed. We talked about them for a few minutes.









It's funny because last time I mentioned the encounter on this board, I discovered that the puppy I saw was very likely a littermate of a member's dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about what people think your is
or isn't. i'm not sure why it bothers you when people
talk about your dog. i bet it doesn't bother
your dog when people talk about her. you know what your dog is,
that's all that matters.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess there was a time when I certain color would make me question the breed, but everybody knows that puppies don't look anything like the grown-up!

I have people asking me what my GSD is mixed with and I have a Laekenois! Then I go to explain that these two dogs are the same breed and then they shut up. 

(The two on the left are mine, but all 4 are Belgian Shepherds.)


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Ugh, I'm embarrassed to say that BF has done this to people and he's had shepherds since he was 12! We met a girl down the street from us who has 2 shepherds - a GORGEOUS black and red high line and a smaller working line female and struck up a conversation.

BF tried saying that the working female was a mix because she was smaller with a sable coat. When he tried to insist on that, my jaw almost hit the ground b/c I was so embarrassed. The girl was really polite and everything, but I couldn't believe my BF. I cut him off, agreed with her and moved the conversation on to a different topic. At least the girl was understanding - we caught eyes and did the little "i'm sorry he's dumb; don't worry about it, i get it all the time" eye roll and smile behind BF's back









His family has had American style (bigger, lighter, black and tans) GSDs in the past, and while he did his research 15 years ago when they got their first GSD, he hasn't really updated much since then. Need to get him on here some more for a little re-education!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Ruth that is a creepy picture!!!!!







He looks like a werewolf! yikes!


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a woman insist that Charlie was part wolf because his tail was bushy and wagging (um... ok). My favorite "not a GSD" comment, though, comes from a little boy in my neighborhood who insists that Charlie must be "part baby horse" and always runs up to pet him.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love all these stories.

Two stories, just from today!

I took Otto and the twins for a little hiking today. When we got back to the parkinglot, there were 2 dogs coming in. One was pretty mutty looking but the other was black with long flowing fur and a pointy head. So I asked the woman, is that a Groenendael? She was floored I actually knew what her dog was!

Then we're walking Morgan to pick up DS#1 at school, this kid goes EEEK out into the street. His friend starts laughing and says 'That's a husky' I said, no she's a german shepherd. Kid says 'No that's a husky' I just laughed and walked away.

Seriously, you think she's at all husky?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I love her face! It just screams "mom next time YOUR facing the sun and trying to look pretty!"







I can't believe someone thought she was a husky, seriously ppl its not a crime to not know about dog breeds but why not ask "That looks like a husky to me, am I right?" but there are just so many doggie experts out there lol I confess I had to look up the Groenendael, the name had me stumped lol and I still don't know how to pronounce it







beautiful dog though!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He looked like a 4th grader so I was happy he didn't ask me if she's a pitbull (yeah that happened once with a kid)! I've been asked numerous times - by adults! - if she's a wolf hybrid becuase her saddle has quite a bit of red ticking to it.


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

I have had one person ask if Baron was part wolf. He was actually a local k-9 trainer who recognized that my boy is huge. I, too get told how small my GSD is. I go home and shake my head at their ignorance. He is way over standard. Dh says he is part horse. I think more likely giraffe. Lol.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyI guess there was a time when I certain color would make me question the breed, but everybody knows that puppies don't look anything like the grown-up!
> 
> I have people asking me what my GSD is mixed with and I have a Laekenois! Then I go to explain that these two dogs are the same breed and then they shut up.
> 
> (The two on the left are mine, but all 4 are Belgian Shepherds.)


Beautiful dogs! It is so cool to see all 4 Belgian Shepherds together.









Kristina


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh i know, people think Josie is a mix because she does not have the usual saddle back. The "experts" claimed that she's a malnois. I tried to explain that German Shepherds come in different colors but they keep on insisting that she's a mal...







You'll probably run into more stupid people like that as she grows.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep......Our VET TECH insisted that our dog Sasha was in fact a Belgian malinois......med-longish coat, 75 lb blanket back, longish body, somewhat angulated in rear. Could She have possilby meant the Turvuren?
Others often ask "What is your shepherd mixed with??" I am always very happy to chat with the few who know what she is. One lady last week said "I LOVE long coated shepherds!! " and we ended up chatting for a while. 

Here's my shepherd mix, or malinois


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

When folks opine with great but clueless "knowledge" about what my coat must be, I just let them revel in it, smile an nod.


----------



## Michele (Jan 25, 2009)

just adding in my two cents here, but not just people on the street are dumb about shepherds!!! the vet I normally take my dogs to told me when jethro was 4 months old that he was part yellow lab!!! omg I said no hes not, hes a white german shepherp!! He went on to ttell me that he could do a dna blood test on him and tell me what he was mixed with....I looked at him and said ok do it and you pay for it, because both parents were present when I picked him up!!! Then when paying the vet bill, the girl at the desk said ohhhhh I can really see the collie in his face!!! I just looked at her and said I can tell this is not a office that sees many shepherds, we'll have so find a new one!!!


----------



## Michele (Jan 25, 2009)

I forgot this one....we were in the care with jethro when at a red light a woman rolled down her window and said nice looking dog, part lab eh? and my husband said with a very straight face.....no sheltlen pony......the woman just looked at him and rolled up her window........gosh that was so funny!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

O man a sheltlen pony, thats the most original! I love these stories it makes me feel better about Bayzee







Today we were walking her and a guy came running up and said, no joke "I love your corgi, they are the best dogs ever!!" We gave him the strangest look and two guys that were walking by were like "Umm thats not a corgi, its a german shepherd PUPPY" we about died after the guy left, I felt bad though because he was so embarassed.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My friend took her large harlequin dane to the park the other day. A cute little girl came up asked, "Is that a cow??"


----------

